# Storing smoked fresh Mozzarella Ciliegine cheese balls



## cmayna (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm going to smoke some fresh water cherry size Mozzi balls this weekend and wonder how can I store them long time afterwards since they are very soft and would probably not survive a vacuum seal without flattening out.   I've never considered freezing cheese, but wonder if fresh Mozzi can be frozen and then vacuum sealed successfully?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 1, 2016)

Never froze mozzarella but I would think that due to the high water content it will change the texture significantly. Obviously not making it unsafe just different.

I would try adding some salt to the water you keep your balls in ([emoji]128514[/emoji]).

Edit: move the cheese into fresh water 1-2h before eating


----------



## cmayna (Dec 1, 2016)

Yeah, so far I'm not finding many threads about successfully storing fresh Mozzi after being dried and smoked.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 1, 2016)

Many freeze dry shredded or mozzarella blocks. What do you plan to use it for after thawing? On pasta, pizza would work well. Serving it like you do fresh mozzarella (on its own)...I don't think it will be too good.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 1, 2016)

I serve sliced smoked cheddar and block Mozzi cheese as is when we go fishing.  Thought slicing the Mozzi balls in half and simply putting them on a plate.  But since I've never dealt with fresh Mozzi, I might be eating a bunch of these little balls shortly after I smoke them.  Not going to do too many, just in case it's a bomb.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 1, 2016)

We buy 3 pound fresh mozz balls in Oil with garlic and herbs. They last weeks in the refer. Olive Oil will thicken when cold but Salad Oil stays a liquid in the refer...JJ


----------



## cmayna (Dec 1, 2016)

So maybe put the smoked balls in salad oil and then in refer?    Wonder if I simply place them back in their original water solution. Maybe not so much......LOL


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 1, 2016)

They last a few days in the water, longer in a Brine. I get the longest life in the oil. You might end up with smoke flavored oil to cook with...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 10, 2016)

Kinda late to the game here, but maybe a place a few like sized marbles in the bag to help prevent crushing. I don't think the marbles will break when frozen.


----------



## ragman (Dec 10, 2016)

I normally freeze all of my meat on a flat tray in the freezer before I vacuum pack them. Sometimes even put  Saran wrap. Also soups and vegetables can be frozen before you vacuum pack..


----------



## cmayna (Dec 10, 2016)

Most do not freeze the cheese.  Don't like the end results.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 12, 2016)

I think that JJ has your best option Craig. I would not freeze fresh mozzarella, or any other soft cheese for that fact.

Now with that said, many do freeze mozzarella. Keep in mind its not the soft or buffalo style. Many pizza joints keep the shredded stuff frozen. If you plan to bake with it you can get away doing that. But still once again I wouldn't do it with fresh.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 12, 2016)

As you can see what I did.  Lightly vacuumed sealed two container's worth and drowned the 3rd batch in oil.  Anyone ever taste smoked oil?   OMG!!  Yummy!   If any of these batches fail, no biggy for it's been a fun experiment.   Think I'll just let the two vacuum sealed bags sit as long as possible and just keep an eye on them.  But that tub of drowned balls might get consumed real soon...
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 12, 2016)

Nice job. Your balls look really good. :-)


----------

